
Ask HN: What's hot on machine learning today? - aaossa
I want to study a machine learning specific topic, but what&#x27;s hoy today or what will be tomorrow&#x27;s trending topic?
======
TheAlchemist
Anything that has the word 'deep' in it :)

~~~
techthroway443
This OP. Deep is the new cloud

------
karterk
Semantic word embedding:

[https://code.google.com/archive/p/word2vec/](https://code.google.com/archive/p/word2vec/)

Recurrent neural networks:

[http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-
effectiveness/](http://karpathy.github.io/2015/05/21/rnn-effectiveness/)

------
p1esk
Linear algebra and probability theory are hot today, and guaranteed to be hot
tomorrow.

------
aaossa
I meant something like "Natural Language Processing"

------
tuyguntn
going deeper in deep learning

------
misframer
TensorFlow?

